
USA Temperature: can I sucker you? - Tomte
https://tamino.wordpress.com/2018/08/08/usa-temperature-can-i-sucker-you/
======
olooney
538 has an interactive toy that lets you play these kind of games:

[https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/p-hacking/](https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/p-hacking/)

More background:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_comparisons_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_comparisons_problem)

